# Teaching my son to pee



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi dads 

I am posting here as there's a greater quantity of readers here .

Do i teach my boys to wipe the penis with paper after pee so as not to stain the underwear n hence smell bad . Or is that too wimpy an act n not macho ?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Tell to give it a few shakes. No more than three, otherwise it's masturbating. :smile2:

I can't go with the toilet paper suggestion. You'll get him beat up at school restrooms. But you're the one doing the laundry.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

tripad said:


> Hi dads
> 
> I am posting here as there's a greater quantity of readers here .
> 
> Do i teach my boys to wipe the penis with paper after pee so as not to stain the underwear n hence smell bad . Or is that too wimpy an act n not macho ?


Have him give it a little shake before tucking it back in. 

How long is he wearing the same underwear that it would lead to staining and smelling bad if a little pee touched it?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not a dad, but I am a mom of a boy, and I suggest teaching him to sit while peeing. Standing can come later when he gets taller. (I realize you didn't ask this specific question, but I'm chiming in to save your floors . )


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Tell to give it a few shakes. No more than three, otherwise it's masturbating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol
Lol

Ok 3 shakes !!!;-) 

That's my thoughts . I cant stand guys with tissue paper either . I rather do the smelly laundry for my "macho" boys .


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm not a dad, but I am a mom of a boy, and I suggest teaching him to sit while peeing. Standing can come later when he gets taller.


<falls down, stricken with horror>

There's a reason God invented back yards, you know.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Tell to give it a few shakes. No more than three, otherwise it's masturbating. :smile2:


LMAO! I was going to say that!


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> tripad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dads
> ...


Half a day at school with same underwear .

Home to bath at 3 pm n have new under wear .

Bath at 8 to prepare for bedtime with new under wear .

It's stain very soon after first pee . I guess i never taught them to give it a shake .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The far bigger concern here is teaching them to raise the toilet seats before they start whizzing away!

Pee stains are what they made Tide and Spray and Wash for!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

GTdad said:


> SecondTime'Round said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a dad, but I am a mom of a boy, and I suggest teaching him to sit while peeing. Standing can come later when he gets taller.
> ...


Lol

No sitting to pee for my boys. When younger i got them a small potty . Older n i got them a stool to step on to pee .

Now they are old enough actually . It's just the stains n smell .


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm not a dad, but I am a mom of a boy, and I suggest teaching him to sit while peeing. Standing can come later when he gets taller. (I realize you didn't ask this specific question, but I'm chiming in to save your floors . )


No No No.

Guys pee standing up unless number 2 is involved. (weirdo alert)

-you also dont go pee in a stall if a urinal is available (weirdo alert)
-you also dont go no hands at a urinal. (weirdo alert)
-you also dont lean with one had on the wall. (weirdo alert)

Never thought guys peeing in a restroom could be so complicated huh?


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *The far bigger concern here is teaching them to raise the toilet seats before they start whizzing away!
> 
> Pee stains are what they made Tide and Spray and Wash for!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yup 

Raising the seats is my current nag nag nag nag now .


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> No No No.
> 
> Guys pee standing up unless number 2 is involved. (weirdo alert)
> 
> ...



lol why are guys sitting to pee weird?? I think it should be a RULE unless they are the ONLY ones cleaning the toilets!  I think the vast majority of men aren't in danger of dangling into the toilet water unless it's a really full toilet.....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> No No No.
> 
> Guys pee standing up unless number 2 is involved. (weirdo alert)
> 
> ...


Just wait until you get to the etiquette of picking out which urinal to use in the first place.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> lol why are guys sitting to pee weird?? I think it should be a RULE unless they are the ONLY ones cleaning the toilets!  I think the vast majority of men aren't in danger of dangling into the toilet water unless it's a really full toilet.....


"This water's cold."

"Yeah, it's deep, too."

Can you tell I love this thread? :rofl:


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

> -you also dont go pee in a stall if a urinal is available (weirdo alert)


I taught my kids to go into the cubicle in a public toilet in case there are perverts at the urinal . Wrong ? 

In school urinal is ok to use .


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Tripad, I'm not up on your story, if it's posted, but is the Dad in the picture? Middle of Everything and GTDAD bring up some important points regarding 'weirdo alerts' and urinal selection. These are important truths that need to be passed down from father to son!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

tripad said:


> I taught my kids to go into the cubicle in a public toilet in case there are perverts at the urinal . Wrong ?
> 
> In school urinal is ok to use .


No I was just speaking in terms of an unwritten "guy code". 

For kids in a public restroom, no biggie.

Also some of what we tell you could be completely wrong as it is American guy code. Could be wrong where you live.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR-qQxA6qoA

A quick guide.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> lol why are guys sitting to pee weird?? I think it should be a RULE unless they are the ONLY ones cleaning the toilets!  I think the vast majority of men aren't in danger of dangling into the toilet water unless it's a really full toilet.....


Because peeing standing up is awesome. Women would love to do it and is probably the one thing they would love having a peni$ for.:grin2:


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Because peeing standing up is awesome. Women would love to do it and is probably the one thing they would love having a peni$ for.:grin2:


GoGirl


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I sit to pee when at home. It is quieter when peeing in the night. It is also cleaner.

When in public I use a urinal when possible. Rather not sit on a public toilet.

Hate it when urinals spray back at you. Embarassing spots on your pants look like you dribbled when in fact it was spray back. The solution is to stand back a bit from the urinal, but then you can piss on the floor if you don't move closer when the stream dies.

Love this thread. Peeing is much more complicated than originally thought.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR-qQxA6qoA
> 
> A quick guide.


*Now this video desperately needs to be played on the TV screen just outside the men's toilets at NRG/Reliant Stadium for Houston Texans games!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Tripad, I'm not up on your story, if it's posted, but is the Dad in the picture? Middle of Everything and GTDAD bring up some important points regarding 'weirdo alerts' and urinal selection. These are important truths that need to be passed down from father to son!


Around but not the kind that does the dad job .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I sit to pee when at home. It is quieter when peeing in the night. It is also cleaner.
> 
> When in public I use a urinal when possible. Rather not sit on a public toilet.
> 
> ...



Now peeing Sounds like rocket science .

Got to have a science lesson with my boys on angle to pee n trajectory of pee n depth of stream in urinal .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> tripad said:
> 
> 
> > I taught my kids to go into the cubicle in a public toilet in case there are perverts at the urinal . Wrong ?
> ...


Shouldnt be too far off . I am in singpore , a modern affluent city . Not outback .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I do remember in my youthful days seeing graffiti on men's public restroom walls greatly posted to the effect of:

"Be like Dad and not like Sis ~
Raise the lid before you pi$$!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

SadSamIAm said:


> I sit to pee when at home. It is quieter when peeing in the night. It is also cleaner.
> 
> When in public I use a urinal when possible. Rather not sit on a public toilet.
> 
> ...



I do too. I thought I was the only one. Wife thinks it's unmanly and weird, so I usually pee standing up during the day, but at night, when I'm all groggy and half asleep, I find it more convenient to sit and pee.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tripad said:


> Half a day at school with same underwear .
> 
> Home to bath at 3 pm n have new under wear .
> 
> ...


With that much, he's not waiting for the bladder to empty all of the way before tucking it in. He needs to wait longer.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> tripad said:
> 
> 
> > Half a day at school with same underwear .
> ...



Hmmmmmm

You may be right ! Got to ask after school .

But i managed to ask about a few things this morning before school.

Do they give it a few shake before wearing their pants ? No .

Do any of your friends shake it a few times before wearing their pants ? No .


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: Teaching my son to pee*



tripad said:


> Half a day at school with same underwear .
> 
> Home to bath at 3 pm n have new under wear .
> 
> ...


Seriously? 2 baths and 3 pair of underwear per day? That's a bit overkill in my book.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Our weather is just hot n hotter 27-32 degree all year round and high humidity . Near equator .


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

I have one boy who will sit to pee unless the urinal is the only thing available. The other will always stand unless a number two is involved. Question though what do guys do in porta potties? The urinals in those things are NASTY and way to high for small boys. I'd rather my boys pee in the woods than use a porta potty. Heck I'D rather pee in the woods than use the porta potty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a mom of 2 boys and they've always peed standing up. Once they were out of diapers I had them going in bushes when a bathroom wasn't available.

Never told them to shake but I assume they've figured it out because their underwear in the laundry is fine. 

And when they'd miss the bowl I'd send them back in to clean it up.... once they were past the toddler stage. They have no problem hitting the toilet now, they know they're cleaning it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

